# Handgun cartridges for SLP during Shotgun deer season question



## Percha Man (Mar 16, 2003)

Ok I have a buddy who is very interested in buying and using a Thompson Centerfire Pistol. He is wondering what the largest cartridge he can legally use in the SLP during the firearm season. I know the law say no necked down cartridges as in the statement below from a different forum but he has asked DNR this question and they are researching it to find the legal cartridges he could use. Any one here know what it would be or a quick list.

-Handgun-A conventional (smokeless powder) handgun must be .35 caliber or larger and loaded with straight-walled cartridges and may be single- or multiple-shot but cannot exceed a maximum capacity of nine rounds in the barrel and magazine combined." 

We were also thinking that the 45-70 and .450 is a straight walled cartridge. And it would it be legal correct? 
Another grey area that we just were looking at and wish was made more clear.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Percha Man said:


> Ok I have a buddy who is very interested in buying and using a Thompson Centerfire Pistol. He is wondering what the largest cartridge he can legally use in the SLP during the firearm season. I know the law say no necked down cartridges as in the statement below from a different forum but he has asked DNR this question and they are researching it to find the legal cartridges he could use. Any one here know what it would be or a quick list.
> 
> -Handgun-A conventional (smokeless powder) handgun must be .35 caliber or larger and loaded with straight-walled cartridges and may be single- or multiple-shot but cannot exceed a maximum capacity of nine rounds in the barrel and magazine combined."
> 
> ...



There is no stated max load. Straight walled cartriges and a min of 35. If you friend can handle the largest hottest round that the TC is designed for, then fire away.


----------

